# SPACE: A New Front Ear.  No, that's not right...



## Toriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Those look very good. I really like the backgrounds, the paging and the borders for the illustrations. The only thing I don't care for is the font for the main text. I find the way the letter "e" is presented very distracting. I find it harder and slower to read and to grasp what is being said. I'm probably part of a minority but I wanted to put it out there.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool stuff.

Though, as an aside, I like the idea of the galactic empire combined with modest FTL and that feeling of vast distances across which it may barely rule.


----------



## Wojorides (Aug 11, 2015)

The problem with space ships is the cost of repair. And how to repair.  Components aren't cheap.   Reminds me of a fantasy system where armor took damage anytime it was hit.  SO the bandits would approach with no armor and the party of brave adventurers would be faced with a demand for cash or they would break our bank in the fight.  For some reason we never played in that system again. (might have been Paladium, dont remember)   The point is unless your missions are paying in the megacredits you cant afford to fight your ship  if you take 5% damage on the Murphy you have just lost 44 mega credits.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2015)

The Traveller issue, eh? Yeah, I'm on top of that thing! Ships are more analogous to cars than to houses.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 12, 2015)

They're neither: they're Winnebagos..._in SPAAAAAAAAAACE!!!_


----------



## dwayne (Aug 12, 2015)

I like what I have been seeing of this and can not wait for it to be done so I can start playing with it.


----------



## Kinak (Aug 12, 2015)

Toriel said:


> Those look very good. I really like the backgrounds, the paging and the borders for the illustrations. The only thing I don't care for is the font for the main text. I find the way the letter "e" is presented very distracting. I find it harder and slower to read and to grasp what is being said. I'm probably part of a minority but I wanted to put it out there.



I also found it a bit difficult to read, but I think it may be an artifact of being shrunk down on my screen. It may be fine at full size.

Cheers!
Kinak


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2015)

This is beautiful so far (except that 'e') and I can't wait to get it in my hands.  We haven't heard anything about OLD (my primary reason for following this) in what feels like months and months.  Any chance of an update on that front?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2015)

GlassEye said:


> This is beautiful so far (except that 'e') and I can't wait to get it in my hands.  We haven't heard anything about OLD (my primary reason for following this) in what feels like months and months.  Any chance of an update on that front?




I'm very focused on getting _NEW_ out the door right now (though I have been working on NOW's vehicle rules during quiet periods).  The NEW book, the WOIN Rules Reference Document, and the_ Starship Construction Manual_ are all close to fruition (the latter is done, actually), as is the_ Starship Builder_ web app.

Once _NEW's_ done, my attention will turn solidly to _OLD_.  I find my brain gets deeply into one genre at a time!  There's not actually much left to do writing-wise for OLD - the mechanics are generally shared, the careers and the like need a little polishing but are basically done; it's mainly all the intro text, examples of play, explanatory stuff, fluff text, advice, that sort of thing.

My biggest issue with OLD will be fitting it all into the book. There's so much text written for it, and it's hard to decide what to jettison and save for a supplement.  As it is, I fear I will have to choose between the two magic systems - spell-paths or the free-form system - which I'm loathe to do as I like both!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Kuato (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the the hard work, Morrus!

You could always put the easy magic system in the book, and release the complex one as a supplement or in a bundle! I assume they both can't be in the main rules because of page limits?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2015)

WOIN Kickstarter backers should check their email.  There's something pretty awesome in it for you.


----------



## noldona (Aug 17, 2015)

Even though I backed the Kickstarter for all 3 rulesets, I am also looking forward to the O.L.D. system the most. As for the magic system, if I am correct in assuming by the free-form system you are referring to the action type/effect category version of the rules from the May playtest doc, then I would like to put in a vote for the free-form system in the main rules. While I do like both concepts, I think the free-form version works better for the vision I am going for in my world building for the campaign setting I am creating and thus would rather see the completed form of that first.


----------

